# [A] Neuaufbau Cube 240 - Ablöse eines Kubike 20s



## hofschalk (8. April 2021)

Hallo Zusammen,

nach diversen Aufbauten für mich selber will ich mich jetzt mal mit einigem Vorlauf an ein Kinderrad für das Töchterchen zum 6. Geburtstag im August machen.

Die Dame ist seit ihrem 4. Geburtstag auf einem Kubike 20s unterwegs, weshalb die Messlatte qualitativ und gewichtsmäßig leider etwas hoch gelegt ist, insofern das Budget nicht ausufern soll. (Zuvor ein 14" Commencal Ramones, das der kleine Bruder fährt)

Basis ist ein "Custom"- Cube 240 aus den Kleinanzeigen, das laut Verkäufer 9,6kg wiegen soll. (Rad wurde von der Verwandtschaft geholt und steht leider noch nicht bei mir)






Folgende Punkte sind bislang auf der to-Do-Liste und vielleicht kann mir die Schwarmintelligenz da zu einer Entscheidung weiterhelfen:

*Farbe:*

Derzeit favorisiere ich den Hauptrahmen raw aufzubereiten und die Gabel nach aktuellem Gusto der zukünftigen Besitzerin zu lackieren. Weiter sollen dann passende Akzente gesetzt werden (Pedale, Sattelklemme, etc).  Der Rahmen wird noch durch 2 Brüderhände gehen, weshalb der Umgestaltungsaufwand dann nicht exorbitant werden soll.

*Antrieb*:

Der vorhandene Antrieb wird erst mal zerlegt, aufbereitet und je nach Zustand wieder eingebaut. Mögliche Tipps für Gewichtseinsparung werden gerne entgegen genommen. Alternativ habe ich dann noch einen 10x XT Antrieb herumliegen. 

*Laufradsatz*:

Laut Bildern ist eine braune und eine silberne Nabe verbaut, daher will das angepasst werden. Weiterhin ist mir eine gut funktionierende Bremse wichtig: schleiffrei, leichte Handkräfte (der Sprung von "noname" Commencal auf Kubike waren schon Welten)

- Option 1: VR ausspeichen, Nabe in Rohrfrei und raw Einspeichen - fraglich, ob sich das bei dem LR lohnt.

- Option 2: neuer Laufradsatz für Felgenbremsen (optional kam mir eine Magura HS33 in den Sinn, wird aber Gewichtsmäßig wohl wieder ordentlich zu 

- Option 3: Wechsel auf Scheibenbremsen (an der Gabel IS Montage laut Bild möglich, am HR evtl. mit Adapter realisierbar) 

Vielleicht können mir da die erfahrenen Kinderrad-Aufbauer da eine Einschätzung geben bzgl. persönlicher Präferenzen und Gewichtsentwicklung.


----------



## hofschalk (8. April 2021)

Sobald das Rad bei mir steht, werden alle Teile zerlegt und im Thread dargestellt. 

Stellt sich natürlich die Frage nach dem Sinn und Budget. Hauptsache an dem Projekt ist natürlich die Freude am Aufbau und die individuelle Note. Gewichtsmäßig werde ich vermutlich an ein Kubike etc. von der Stange nicht rankommen, ohne dessen Preis zu übertreffen. 

Irgendwie möchte ich so die goldene Mitte treffen, sollte das Rad unter 9kg kommen wäre ich megahappy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hofschalk (8. April 2021)

Für Laufräder hatte ich nach Durchsicht diverser Aufbaufäden mal folgende Optionen überlegt:

- Rodi Laufradsatz für die Variante günstig und Disc

- ARC-Nabenset von AliE, aber welche Felgen?

- LRS vom Laufradbauer


----------



## taroosan (8. April 2021)

Hallo,
Hier mal etwas zum nachlesen. Der Rahmen Radon sollte baugleich zum Cube sein. 

Die Basis mit 9,6 klingt schonmal nicht schlecht. Da scheint ja schon etwas gemacht worden sein.
Das Rad hat ja schon Einfachantrieb . Hinten 10fach passt super. Ich habe immer 11-40 oder 42 mit vorn 32 oder 33 Blatt verbaut. Das geht auch für steile Stiche. Wobei bei Euch die Berge geringfügig höher sein sollten .
Bremsen habe ich immer auf Avid-v-Brake mit den avid speed dial 7 oder SL Hebeln umgerüstet. Die Hebelkraft ist einstellbar und in Verbindung mit guten Leitungen super. Kein Vergleich zu den verbauten V-Brake beim Radon aber auch beim Kania.
Auf Federgabel kann man verzichten. Lieber 2,35 Rocket Ron. Wobei meine Jungs Ihre Gabeln lieben und die drei von mir verbauten RST First - meine zwei und eine vom Nachbarn - super funktionieren. Ist halt ein kg mehr.
Raw klingt gut. Mit Akzenten bleibt man flexibel.


----------



## Ivenl (9. April 2021)

Ich würde mir als erstes Limit 
10€= 100g Gewichtsreduktion setzen, mit leichten Schläuchen und Carbon Sattel, Sattelstütze, Pedale und Lenker passt das meist Recht gut. Danach kann man funktionelle Upgrades machen, wobei Bremsen und Schaltung halt kaum Gewicht sparen, außer man baut auf SRAM Kassetten um.


----------



## hofschalk (9. April 2021)

Danke für den Link, da kann ich mich noch ein bisschen weiter durcharbeiten.


----------



## hofschalk (9. April 2021)

Habe mir heute im Homeoffice mal weiterführende Gedanken gemacht:

1. Bremsen werden bleiben bzw. gibt es neue Hebel (vmtl Avid Speeddial 7)

2. Laufradsatz kommt ein neuer, wenn möglich leicht, rein. Beobachte aktuell ein paar Angebote bzw Evtl der von Kania. (Budget 200€)

3. Pedale und Vorbau werden auf jeden Fall getauscht. Den aktuell verbauten Lenker habe ich noch nicht live gesehen, sieht aber nach einem gekürzten CC Lenker aus, da wird nicht mehr viel  zu holen sein. (Rad kommt frühestens am WE bei mir an)
Sattelstütze kommt versuchsweise die aus dem  Kubike rein, die wurde da durch eine längere ersetzt.


----------



## Ivenl (9. April 2021)

Ich habe nen 24s kubikes custom hier und suche schon lange nen Grund das mal auf disc umzubauen, weiß nicht was der lrs wiegt, wird aber wahrscheinlich ähnlich wie bei kania sein.


----------



## hofschalk (9. April 2021)

Ivenl schrieb:


> Ich habe nen 24s kubikes custom hier und suche schon lange nen Grund das mal auf disc umzubauen, weiß nicht was der lrs wiegt, wird aber wahrscheinlich ähnlich wie bei kania sein.


Hast ne PM


----------



## hofschalk (13. April 2021)

Zwischenstand nach einem rechercheintensiven Wochenende:
Leider ist der Rahmen noch als Zwischenstation bei der Verwandtschaft, ist aber offenbar ziemlich abgerockt.

In Sachen Teile hat sich das Ganze dafür stark vereinfacht: Habe bei nem Kollegen ein grünes Kubike ergattert, das erst mal als Teilespender fungiert, da die zukünftige Besitzerin kein Grün wollte.
Den Rahmen leg ich ins Regal, bis der kleine Bruder reingewachsen ist. Der wird dann als Disc-Variante aufgebaut, da bereits alle Aufnahmen vorhanden sind.


----------



## hofschalk (16. April 2021)

Das Rad kam heute an und wurde gleich zerlegt.
Hier mal ein paar Gewichte:















die Kurbel ist 140mm lang und wird ersetzt.

Da als Teilespender ja das 24s dient, mache ich mir da grad keine so großen Gedanken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hofschalk (16. April 2021)

Wie bekomme ich das oxidierte Aluminium wieder glänzend?


----------



## hofschalk (16. April 2021)

Und eine weitere Frage tauchte auf:

offenbar ist eine 26” Gabel eingebaut. Einbauhöhe hab ich  400mm gemessen. was aber auch den aktuellen 24” Gabeln von Kania entspricht. Drin lassen, oder tauschen?


----------



## Mzungu (17. April 2021)

Schleifwolle oder Drahtbürste.


----------



## Ivenl (17. April 2021)

Dann kannst du auch ne 26' Carbon Gabel nehmen, das spart immerhin 150g.


----------



## hofschalk (20. April 2021)

Heute das 24s Kubike abgeholt.
Erkenntnis 1: Die Gabel hat ne noch größere Einbauhöhe als die vom „Cube“, ist aber definitiv ne 24er.
Erkenntnis 2: Die Kurbel hat auch 140mm

Schlussfolgerung: Kubike wird komplett in den Cube-Rahmen umgebaut. Die Gabel vom Cube wird von den nicht passenden Anlötsockeln befreit und als Disc genutzt.


meiner Meinung nach müsste man doch die Gabel abdrehen können, um die EBH zu reduzieren?


----------



## hofschalk (23. April 2021)

Aktuell stehen optische Tuningmassnahmen an. Gabel gestrahlt und unbenötigte Aufnahmen werden beseitigt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hofschalk (24. April 2021)

Pulverbeschichtung und Bremsaufnahme weg


----------



## hofschalk (4. Mai 2021)

Nachdem ich von den Damen des Haushaltes überstimmt wurde, hab ich keine Zeit mehr mit schleifen verwendet, sondern mich ans lackieren gemacht. Bin mal auf morgen gespannt wenn es getrocknet ist, ob die angeklebten Sterne was geworden sind oder alle verlaufen.

da die Farbe echt ziemlich knallig ist, verzichte ich wahrscheinlich auf den lila Steuersatz und mache den alten, schwarzen wieder rein.

Könnte in Verbindung mit der schwarzen Kurbel von @schwarzerRitter , Sattelstütze und Lenker ganz gut passen


----------



## hofschalk (5. Mai 2021)

Erstes Zwischenergebnis vor dem Klarlack


----------



## hofschalk (10. Mai 2021)

Einfach mal ein paar Bilder ohne großen Text zum momentanen Stand.

zur  version 1.0 fehlen noch Griffe, Pedale und anderer Sattel. (Zu den noch fehlenden Teilen wie Kette, Züge)

Gewicht aktuell 8530g. Könnte klappen mit <9kg




Steuersatz musste der alte rein, da der neue, lilafarbene zu hoch gebaut hat. Hab ihn aber neu lackiert.


----------



## hofschalk (11. Mai 2021)

Aktuelles Gewicht ohne Griffe knapp 8,6kg. Sattel kommt noch was leichtes hin, sobald lieferbar, dann bin ich vmtl <9kg geblieben, was eine Reduzierung vom knapp 600g ausmacht.

Ziel erreicht 🥳


----------



## Broiler-aus-GG (12. Mai 2021)

Schön geworden, 
wenn du jetzt noch die orangenen Katzenaugen entfernst, ziehe ich ich auch die Anzeige bei der „Style-Polizei“ zurück.😁


----------



## hofschalk (15. Mai 2021)

So. Das Projekt ist vorerst am Ende angekommen. Kleinigkeiten wie andere Griffe, speichenreflektoren kommen so nach und nach noch dran.

Gewicht bin ich momentan bei 9,03 kg angekommen.

Probefahrt erfolgte heute auch schon, das 20“ musste gleich in die Ecke.











die Pedalpins muss ich auch noch etwas entschärfen, ansonsten bin ich sehr zufrieden.


----------



## hofschalk (15. Mai 2021)

Die Anbauteile habe ich doch größtenteils aus dem bereits bestehenden Rad verwendet. Die sind zwar zum Teil schon recht gebraucht, funktionieren aber gut. (Lenker, Schaltung,Bremsen )

Rahmen vmtl Cube 240
Laufradsatz Kubike 24
Gabel Kubike
Kurbel vPace 30t
Schaltung Shimano SLX 11-36
Pedale/Vorbau AliE
Bremsen Avid


----------



## [email protected] (15. Mai 2021)

Ich finde das ist richtig gut geworden. Die Qualität der Lackierung find ich echt klasse.


----------



## Agent00 (15. Mai 2021)

Moin,
was hast du für nen Lack verwendet?
Ist da Klarlack drüber?
Ich habe bei meinem Projekt etwas Bedenken, dass wenn ichs lackiere, der ganz schnell ganz doll geschunden wird!
Hab zwar schon mit 2K - Lacken rumexperimentiert, aber bei Kindern ist das ja nochmal ne andere Nummer..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hofschalk (16. Mai 2021)

Lackierung bin ich auch positiv überrascht.
folgenden Aufbau hab ich gemacht:


Grundierung mit MiPa farblos
Muster abgeklebt
Farbe Auto-K Brilliant Violett
Muster abgezogen und Übergänge bisschen geglättet
 Klarlack Auto-K seidenglänzend

beim Klarlack wäre glänzend auch gut gewesen. Über die Haltbarkeit kann ich noch keine Aussage machen, da wäre evtl. ein hochwertigerer Klarlack besser.
Verarbeitung  war sehr leicht.


----------



## Agent00 (17. Mai 2021)

Kannst ja mal nach dem Sommer ein Feedback geben..

Alles, was ich bisher lackiert habe, meist mit Cobra/Belton/Montana als Farben und dann auch ähnliche Lacke drüber, hat nie so wirklich gut gehalten, der Klarlack war meist sehr "weich".
Die 2K - Lacke, also Grundierung und Klarlack machen einen besseren Eindruck.

Aber sonst sieht es ja ganz gut aus!

Viele Grüße


----------

